# For horse lovers, you will love this



## Sheepdog (Jan 26, 2012)

For those of you who have not seen this amazing young man with his horses, it takes liberty work to a whole new level... the Frenchman works with 8 horses and more in an open enviroment on the beach as well as in his show... If he ever comes to the USA I will be getting tickets to see this guy... Amazing.... Not your average horse whisperer or natural horseman. This man is in a league of his own, has performed for the likes of the Queen of England and many other Royal figures throughout the world. 

http://youtu.be/m2yfVycl4j0

http://youtu.be/R9_mdwvU1Gc


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 27, 2012)

I would sure pay for a ticket.


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

Pure awesomeness..


----------



## Sheepdog (Jan 27, 2012)

happytraylz said:
			
		

> Pure awesomeness..


I agree - when I first heard of him, I just brushed him off thinking he was probably just another, showman, training his horses tricks etc... but then I actually took the time to watch his video and wow.... he is awesome... and on doing some research, he mostly works with mares, often with their foals running with them.... I have seen some good horseman but this guy is certainly up there at the top of the list


----------



## Watch Your Step (Feb 25, 2012)

Can he be my own personal insturctor?


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow... That is horsemanship! That is him and his horses as one! He loves them and they love him! It shows!


----------

